# Lizards > Chameleons >  Homemade Veiled cage - done.

## Argentra

Ah finally... after months of work and the scrapping of two other frames, the cage for my incoming male veiled cham is complete!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

Just finished building it:



Up on its stand with drainage:



All set up with lights, plants and branches!:


A Closeup of the top inside:



All it needs now is the braided ficus I just got (and still have to re-pot) that will go into that right side. The cham should be shipped next Monday, provided the weather behaves. I'll be posting pics of him as soon as I can.  :Very Happy:

----------


## llovelace

Awesome!!

----------


## BMorrison

Awesome!  :Good Job:

----------


## python.princess

You're never gonna find the little guy in there! Haha! Looks good!

----------


## Argentra

Thanks.  :Smile:  And he's not so little anymore since I've taken so long to build that. He's about 8 months old or so and his body is at least palm length if not whole hand. He comes from a family of big males, hence the size of the cage (3x2x5).

Thanks for the compliments! Keep those comments comin.

----------


## STORMS

Well done  :Good Job:

----------


## JimNAZ

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa I have been waiting to see this done. It looks great and from what I can see covers all thats needed.

 Great job!

Jim

----------


## Argentra

That's a great compliment coming from you, Jim.  :Very Happy:  Thanks!

----------


## ThyTempest

Looks really nice, good luck with your veiled.  I really want a panther, but I think I will have to wait a while.

----------

